# Game 27: Jazz @ Heat (12/22/07 7:30 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, December 22, 2007 | 7:30 ET | Sun Sports*








@










*GAME Preview*



​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope we actually play some D tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

As long as we have Bernie we're still winners. Bernie is the coolest mascot ever.

Except for maybe that Denver Fox thing that pretended to trip and threw a whole birthday cake in that woman's face. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ooo hav u eva made a gamethread before? dis could be interesting.. 
if we dont play atleast GOOD d, we're gone get blown out by 10+. derons gona run circles around us and boozer'l get wateva he wants in the paint..

LETS GO WADE!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> ooo hav u eva made a gamethread before? dis could be interesting..
> if we dont play atleast GOOD d, we're gone get blown out by 10+. derons gona run circles around us and boozer'l get wateva he wants in the paint..
> 
> LETS GO WADE!


He has made most of the Heat threads for the past few seasons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> ooo hav u eva made a gamethread before? dis could be interesting..
> if we dont play atleast GOOD d, we're gone get blown out by 10+. derons gona run circles around us and boozer'l get wateva he wants in the paint..
> 
> LETS GO WADE!


Yeah, I made them for much of last year and beginning of this year.

So I aint bringing any good luck tonight :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, I made them for much of last year and beginning of this year.
> 
> So I aint bringing any good luck tonight :biggrin:


i knew about last season but didnt kno u made any this season.
dam lol.. well, if tahts the best we got.. :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

o wow dorrel got AK today? gona be tough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JArron Collins FLOPS just like his brother I see...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wow collins is flopping already..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We are feeding Shaq down the court every possesion.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

AK's guarding Wade tonite ..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> We are feeding Shaq down the court every possesion.


i dont like wade not touching the ball much yet, but shaq is pretty much gona dominate collins every possession barring foul trouble so eh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the reverse. Thought he was fouled as well but they didnt call it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

woo wade! that culda been and1 too, pretty close.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

o dam kirilenko actually does go and1..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

we're making a lot of mistakes on rebounds.. fumbling every board..

least shaqs being active tho, tryna grab a lot of boards on offence.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq again! 6/4 alredy.

haslems missing all his open shots tonite, don like that..

i got 5 posts in a row :laugh:

where u all at?? don wana look like a fool if we lose n i got like 80 posts in this thread :biggrin:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Shaq wants to stat pad then we will lose. He may be getting the stats now but he has like 3 turnovers and isn't rebounding well.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dorrel's really improved his jumper, hes very consistent with the catch-and-sshoot basline/midrange.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq with the big block on Boozer! Should have been a jump ball but the refs didn't call it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Dorell for the alley oop


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jwill scores on a drive,, havnt seen that for a while ..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Alley oop!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

sik alley!

my feeds a bit slow


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

i love how dorrel rises for the alley and dunks it,, looks so easy and he throws it down pretty hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barron in the game over Blount once again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, he's one of those rare athletes like LeBron and T-Mac who move like they're 6 foot and are actually 6' 10"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill with another drive and finish.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

barrons in, woo!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

jwills blowing past the defence,, whos guarding him? deron?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DaeQuan coming in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-21 Jazz at the end of 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the layup on the fastbreak.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Barron's hardcore. 3 Rebound alredy!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Earl Barron has really nice handle for a guy his size.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, DQ and Ricky in together. I like this lineup. Hope it works again tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade to shaq!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Utah looks bad. They actually lost the lead when Earl Barron was in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> Earl Barron has really nice handle for a guy his size.


So far tonight he doesnt look as awkward as he usually does.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> Wow, Utah looks bad. They actually lost the lead when Earl Barron was in the game.


Boozer has been real quiet so far. Hope that continues but I doubt it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Earl Barron is somewhat impressive actually,, hes got an interesting skillset..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Barron double clutch to draw the foul!

Hes got a +10 +/-!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a big time catch at the free throw line and drive for a double clutch layup move by Barron. He looked like Amare :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet jumper by Barron.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The Barron Fade!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow! Barron with the dribble pullup?! This dude plays like Amare :lol:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

adam said:


> That was a big time catch at the free throw line and drive for a double clutch layup move by Barron. He looked like Amare :lol:


Wait. There was a pronoun referring to Earl "The Pearl" Barron in the same sentence as Amare. Was it that good of a play?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

lol @ Shaq. Poor guy.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq anutha 2 offensive boards! but being an idiot he misses both putbacks 

our future is Earl The Pearl,, hes got amare potential.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> lol @ Shaq. Poor guy.


Yeah, old Shaq would have brung that rim and the guy guarding him to the ground. Now he cant jump over a quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barron and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barron again, off the nice Shaq pass.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Barron And1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He's Ike Austin of the new millenium!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Barron Again!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OMG! I need some air! I'm dying of laughter :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BARRON AGAIN! 11 in the quarter!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol:

This is insane!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barron again!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And again Earl Barron!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He's on pace for 40!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BARRON AGAIN! :lol: 

THAT WAS HAKEEMS MOVE!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BARRON JUST DREAMSHOOK BOOZER OUT OF HIS BOOTS! :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barron to the bench with 3 fouls.

Big round of :clap: to Barron!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BARRON BLOCKS KIRILENKO! but they call a foul 

this guys the real Manchild.

they're giving The Pearl a rest now, hes carried us long enough, someones gota step up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha wow, who woulda thunk it?

Go Earl. He actually looks real good out there, then again, Boozer is a terrible defender.

Nice to see we are playing well - good defense so far, and we are actually making some shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great inbound play called by Riley. Got Dorell an open layup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beautiful play out of the timeout, nice layin by Dorell.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm almost wet myself when I saw the boxscore...*the Barron!!!* Is it July?!?! Dominate em Earl!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade To Davis Alleyooooooooooooooooop!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Derron can get an open shot on JWill whenever he wants. Then again, what PG cant...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The foul call was LATE. What a joke of a call.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm almost wet myself when I saw the boxscore...*the Barron!!!* Is it July?!?! Dominate em Earl!


I think we just found you a new name.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JWill had a complaint. You know he didn't foul Deron especially when he is willing to get a technical over it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow! What a HORRIBLE CALL! Deron was moving into him! What a dangerous and stupid play and they reward him for it?! What a joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-42 Miami at the end of the half

Great block by Dorell before the half ended. Hope its just a stinger for Wade.

Obviously, the star of the half was Earl the Pearl Barron. Unstoppable!!! :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dorrel that was a sick block (it was a block rite?)

Wade looks hurt, NO.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Earl barrons scored nearly triple wade's production!

This guys is The Truth, The Answer and The Dream.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'm waiting for the game where every single one of our players gets hurt one after another.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'm waiting for the game where every single one of our players gets hurt one after another.


Except Earl Barron coz he's just untouchable.

And then there'd be noone to hold him back. The Pearl's back baby!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq with 2 quick baskets to start the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the layup. Lead up to 14.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill for 3!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm at work, so obviously not watching, but how is Barron scoring? 

In the post or off jumpers? Is he creating or is he getting open looks from others?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm at work, so obviously not watching, but how is Barron scoring?
> 
> In the post or off jumpers? Is he creating or is he getting open looks from others?


Drilling jumpers and driving to the basket 

And go answer that question in my thread for real this time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm at work, so obviously not watching, but how is Barron scoring?
> 
> In the post or off jumpers? Is he creating or is he getting open looks from others?


Jumpers, drives to the baskets, and as Newageballer said, even showed a little dreamshake on one of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami's in their usual scoring slump right now. Lead down to 9.

Heat call timeout.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade makes a nice layup, though he still isn't moving his right arm like normal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets his 4th foul. 3rd foul he's committed this qtr. Dorell checks in for Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

With the way Utah's shooting FTs, we should start employing the Hack-a-Jazz strategy.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade picks up his 4th, not good. our defence is gone too..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The Barrons coming in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barron with the block


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BARRON BLOCKS HARPRING! Look at the hustle of Barron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Small lineup in

JWill
DQ
Ricky
Dorell
UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the jumper. Heat up 15


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, UD had a wide open dunk but Millsap blocks it from behind. Harpring fouled, to the line for 2 free throws to try to cut the lead down to 9 again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JWill never looks for Dorell on offense...its like an unspoken ritual.

Im liking running DQ almost as a Reggie Miller/Rip Hamilton type...catch and shoot, hes nice at that, but hes good attackin also.

Hope Wade's ok with that trapezoid muscle, last thing we need is to lose him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Damn, UD had a wide open dunk but Millsap blocks it from behind. Harpring fouled, to the line for 2 free throws to try to cut the lead down to 9 again.


The Jazz got such a ateal in Millsap. That dude's amazing.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dorrel that was a HUGE block.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq with the jumper. He's so smoooth.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ hits the fade!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wo sik pass by Miles there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

74-63 Miami at the end of 3

Here we go to the 4th, the qtr that has killed us all season. Hope we dont blow this game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> JWill never looks for Dorell on offense...its like an unspoken ritual.
> 
> Im liking running DQ almost as a Reggie Miller/Rip Hamilton type...catch and shoot, hes nice at that, but hes good attackin also.
> 
> Hope Wade's ok with that trapezoid muscle, last thing we need is to lose him.


Well, the trapezius muscle is like impossible to tear. He might've strained it though, but it's supposed to be very responsive to massage.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wish Pat would use Dorell straight out of the half. We always seem to come out flat in the 3rd, and when Dorell comes in hes kinda lost his flow. His defense has been nice tonight, but his offense always dissapears in the 3rd.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq fumbles the ball on every second touch....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Collins with another FLOP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CJ Miles has been impressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miles with 3 3's to start the 4th. Lead down to 6.

Dorell with the jumper.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Collins with another FLOP.


Both Collins brothers do that. It's a family skill.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Uh oh, here comes that 4th quarter run...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> CJ Miles has been impressive.


I'm hardly impressed by ________ (insert random player here) torching us in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'm hardly impressed by ________ (insert random player here) torching us in the 4th quarter.


Haha, true but Miles was impressive in the 1st half too. 6'6, very athletic and can hit the 3.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

CJ Miles throws it down ,, impressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Millsap with the and1. Lead down to 5

Here we go again...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

out offence is dead rite now, so's our d.

bring in the beast!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet move and layup.
Lead up to 9.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade's heating up~!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another sweet layup.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade again!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we need Wade to finish the game strong b/c god knows nobody else on our squad has played well in the 4th all year


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how do you sub Shaq in for Barron at a time like this? Come on Pat...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the nice tip in. HEat up 7


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we need Wade to finish the game strong b/c god knows nobody else on our squad has played well in the 4th all year


Except for Daequan Cook!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq hits both free throws. 12 pts off the bench for him tonight. Heat up 9.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DIESEL WITH THE HUGE AND1!

Millsap fouls out

great pass by Wade


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq-a-laka-boom! And1!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Derron with the nice and1.

Dorell fouled. Hits both free throws. Lead back up to 10


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

deron and1


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I wonder why Wade doesn't go glass anymore? I miss those shots they were sweet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the bad turnover. Miles with the and1! Lead now down to 5.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

miles and1.. o wow..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

these last 3 minutes could really determine our playoff seeding...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need JWill back at PG. Wade at PG in the 4th qtr hasnt worked too well this season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

good agressive play by wade,

miles shuld ahv hit that open layup, was a nice pass by d will.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq showing some hustle! Too bad he couldnt get that ball.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL at the hustle of shaq! :lol:

standing ovation!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

In a sick, demented way, I want Shaq to pick up #6 so Barron can dominate...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deron hits both. Lead down to 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq fouls out. Barron back in. Boozer to the line fore 2, to cut it to 2. Wow.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> In a sick, demented way, I want Shaq to pick up #6 so Barron can dominate...


true,, riley must be tanking alredy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's Barron time...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wow bad luck for shaq,, pcisk up his 6th foul falling down..

its cool tho, for mayb the first time in HEAT history, we have a LEGIT BACKUP CENTER.

LETS GO E-Bo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boozer hits both. Lead down to 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade draws the foul off the pump fake.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade draws the foul with the pumpfake.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> wow bad luck for shaq,, pcisk up his 6th foul falling down..
> 
> its cool tho, for mayb the first time in HEAT history, we have a LEGIT BACKUP CENTER.
> 
> LETS GO E-Bo!


Alonzo Mourning ring a bell? Isaac Austin? DOHleac?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

+2 with Earl on the floor right there, and Riley goes small...WTF!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade blocks a DWill layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kirilenko from Broward. Lead down to 1.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** AK47 from 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

o wow.. kirilenko from deep...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade misses jumper. Harpring fouled. To the line for 2 and the lead. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damn Wade misses....need a stop here fellas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jazz go up 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Alonzo Mourning ring a bell? Isaac Austin? DOHleac?


by legit im talking earl-barron status. i dont think zo was ever in his league.

doleac came pretty close, he had a sweet J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boozer ties it up on the fadeaway.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dq! ! !


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dq 333333333333333333333333333333333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade wins the game with the jumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a bounce. We finally got one!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wad#e!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Call a timeout, draw it up for the Pearl, and get out of his way...

Earl will take us to the promise land!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade delivers! Heat win! PLAYOFFS HERE WE COME!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade for the win! He made a shot just like that 3 years ago against Utah in Utah. The same thing happened too. The ball bounced once and dropped. Unreal! Oh, and Cook's got some serious balls. For a 20 year old rookie to take that with so much confidence, wow, just wow.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

W A D E !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just like his game winner against the JAzz 3 years ago.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

DCook and DWade 

phew! I was having ATL and NJ flashbacks


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Man, wat an ending. DQ the clutch 3 and wade that classic shot.

Don't kno wat riley was thinking drawing up a play for wade while barron watched from the bench but wateva, all worked out i guess.

The HEAT Win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> DWade for the win! He made a shot just like that 3 years ago against Utah in Utah. The same thing happened too. The ball bounced once and dropped. Unreal! Oh, and Cook's got some serious balls. For a 20 year old rookie to take that with so much confidence, wow, just wow.


Wade hit the game winner, but DQ's 3 was the biggest shot. That kid has some much confidence in himself. Great game for DQ tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Think it's too late for Earl to make an All-Star push? Maybe Skills Competition atleast?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Think it's too late for Earl to make an All-Star push? Maybe Skills Competition atleast?


Yo, when he caught the ball at the free throw line, put it on the floor, and then hung in the air for a double clutch and got fouled I was like, "Who the **** is that?!" Then on another play he did a dribble pull up jumper from the top of the key. It was insane to see a 7 footer catch the ball and get himself in rhythm by taking the dribble and then to raise up for the near fadeaway.

That aside, Donaghy's buddies tried their hardest to give the Jazz this game. Those calls on Shaq were pathetic as well as a dozen others.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

adam said:


> Yo, when he caught the ball at the free throw line, put it on the floor, and then hung in the air for a double clutch and got fouled I was like, "Who the **** is that?!" Then on another play he did a dribble pull up jumper from the top of the key. It was insane to see a 7 footer catch the ball and get himself in rhythm by taking the dribble and then to raise up for the near fadeaway.


The Dreamshake! What about his Dreamshake?!?!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> The Dreamshake! What about his Dreamshake?!?!!


That was incredible. That was some Pau Gasol/Hakeem pivot work. He put like 3 pivot turns on his guy. I think after the first two his defender realized that he was up against a future HOFer and just lost his nerve.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Think it's too late for Earl to make an All-Star push? Maybe Skills Competition atleast?


Hopefully Wade won't get invited. I'd hate to see him get embarrassed by Earl.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley just showed off his undershirt on the post game press conference. He had Wade's Robbins, Illinois shirt on :lol:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol:

Riley has Dwyane Wade's "From Robbins, Illinois" t-shirt on under his suit. Riley is awesome.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Did Earl Pearl ever get back in the game?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Did Earl Pearl ever get back in the game?












He returned in the 4th when Shaq fouled out, the Jazz tried to forfeit, so Riley, being the sportsman that he is, took him out and continued the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant believe I missed us winning on the buzzer...brutal

I had to go at the 7 minute mark of the 4th quarter, man that sucks.

So glad Wade came through - nice to see hes taking the shot to end the game. And how bout DQ? kid has some confidence...real happy with him so far. Everyone pretty much did their job - Haslem kept Boozer quiet, Wade came through in the 4th, Shaq was active and hustling, Dorell was shooting well and blocking shots, DQ/Davis and Barron provided bench scoring.

Just a great all around team game, especially from some unexpected faces.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

A little OT, but, everyone deserves a HUGE pat on the back for the dedication we are getting to game threads on this forum. In my quick research, I'm having a hard time finding any team forum with bigger #'s in their game threads. This isn't a fluke type of deal, we've been putting up big numbers throughout the season. It's a great thing to see for me as a mod, but it's even better for all the Heat fans on the site to have an active place to talk Heat basketball. Just wanted to give everyone props on continuing to make this forum a great place to talk Heat basketball.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> A little OT, but, everyone deserves a HUGE pat on the back for the dedication we are getting to game threads on this forum. In my quick research, I'm having a hard time finding any team forum with bigger #'s in their game threads. This isn't a fluke type of deal, we've been putting up big numbers throughout the season. It's a great thing to see for me as a mod, but it's even better for all the Heat fans on the site to have an active place to talk Heat basketball. Just wanted to give everyone props on continuing to make this forum a great place to talk Heat basketball.


It's been incredible! I was making like 45-90 posts per game thread at the beginning of the year, but I've seriously cut back. And they've still been great. Great job guys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, even though we arent winning much, we're still getting a lot of post in each game thread. Now imagine how it would be if we were winning more 

That was only Wade's 2nd game winning, buzzer beater shot of his career. Both against the Jazz. I guess most of his game winners have come with time still left on the clock.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, even though we arent winning much, we're still getting a lot of post in each game thread. Now imagine how it would be if we were winning more
> 
> That was only Wade's 2nd game winning, buzzer beater shot of his career. Both against the Jazz. I guess most of his game winners have come with time still left on the clock.


I don't know where you got that information but it's false. He had that buzzer beater against the Knicks in MSG a while back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> I don't know where you got that information but it's false. He had that buzzer beater against the Knicks in MSG a while back.


ESPNNEWS- I knew it wasnt accurate! 

Cant believe I forgot that one. The best of them all.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Damn...sad I missed this one. Great to see Wade hit the game-winner (he always seems to kill the Jazz), and to see DQ and Earl play well. Looks like Earl's officially beat out Blount?

Love the "Robbins, Illinois" stunt Riles pulled too. To me it's a motivational tactic: "I still believe in these guys."

Remember, the 03-04 team with Odom and rookie Wade were 11 games under .500 in _March_ of their season, and ended up with the 4th seed. Honestly, I don't know if something like that could happen this year, with the East being significantly better, but you never know. Seems like every time I get my hopes up for this year's team, they crush them again, but you never know. Plenty of time yet.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diophantos said:


> Love the "Robbins, Illinois" stunt Riles pulled too. To me it's a motivational tactic: "I still believe in these guys."


could someone explain more about this? all i heard was riley showed everyone he had this shirt on, wats that about? 

and yea this boards crazy,, 10+ pages for every game.. some boards dont even hav a thread for their games :biggrin:

great game, wade's buzzer-beater was just classic and gave us all a *reminder of why we love the heat* :yay:

that being said, if we revert to our pathetic play next game, i'm going rite bak to the lottery thread coz that'd just b humiliating..

* just can't get over the finish :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> could someone explain more about this? all i heard was riley showed everyone he had this shirt on, wats that about?
> 
> and yea this boards crazy,, 10+ pages for every game.. some boards dont even hav a thread for their games :biggrin:
> 
> ...





> Saturday, his offering was 13 fourth-quarter points, including the two that mattered most to a reeling team.
> 
> "We basically survived the game,'' said coach Pat Riley, whose team led by 16 in the third quarter before falling behind by one in the final seconds. "We got the big bounce we needed.
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-1223heat-new,0,3289775.story


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

^ oh i c haha, rileys pretty funny sometimes. legend.
beats the clovers :biggrin:

question to yall, wuld u rather we pick up our play just enough to grab the 7th or 8th seed (celtics/pistons in the first round), or go lottery with our pick?

the blazers came out of nowhere to go on a 10 game winning streak (and still counting), n they showed how quickly you can gain on other playoff teams.
sadly our longest streaks been wat, 2 games? guess anything possible tho.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> ^ oh i c haha, rileys pretty funny sometimes. legend.
> beats the clovers :biggrin:
> 
> question to yall, wuld u rather we pick up our play just enough to grab the 7th or 8th seed (celtics/pistons in the first round), or go lottery with our pick?
> ...


If we make the playoffs, we lose our 1st rd pick to the TWolves...not good for our team, but I hate to lose


----------

